# Annamaet now at Global Pet Foods stores in Canada. New?



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I was stocking up on food today and saw for the first time ever Annamaet Salcha, Aqualuk, Manitok and Lean in a Canadian major chain. Just wanted to share for those who want to try it. Not sure when this happened but it is the first time I have seen Annamaet in Canada. Further, the pricing was crazy cheap?! Half the price of comparable products. A small 5.5lb bag was $10, couldn't find bigger bags at the store I went to. Wonder if it's a bait and switch?


----------

